# Just sharing a hobby I enjoy



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

I started weight lifting a little over two years ago, and really love it. I've been a runner for some time, and needed something 'different.' And I found it. Something about gaining in strength, it's empowering, dare I say. Just wanted to share a little slice of my life, with you all. :sillysmi: And if _you_ lift, I'd love to hear all about it. 

(Took the below pics of the inside of my gym on Saturday, with my cell)
View attachment 47339


View attachment 47340View attachment 47341View attachment 47342


----------



## sm4him (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to lift weights...but once the "weights" got to be about 4 years old, I quit lifting them as much. :lmao:
Today, those weights are 20 and 22, 6'8" and 6'5" respectively, and in college, so happily my lifting days are over, until I get to lift a grand-"weight".  :lmao:

Sorry, I think my humor is even more off-kilter tonight than usual. That looks like some serious stuff right there--I admire you for it, but I have no desire to join you.


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I used to lift weights...but once the "weights" got to be about 4 years old, I quit lifting them as much. :lmao:
> Today, those weights are 20 and 22, 6'8" and 6'5" respectively, and in college, so happily my lifting days are over, until I get to lift a grand-"weight". :lmao:
> 
> Sorry, I think my humor is even more off-kilter tonight than usual. That looks like some serious stuff right there--I admire you for it, but I have no desire to join you.



 i like your humor!

what's kinda cool about weight lifting, is it fits anyone's goals, these days. if you want to do powerlifting, there's routines for that. crossfit, there's routines for that. there's something for everyone!  it's definitely stress relieving...whatever ails ya, the iron can cure it. lol 

hope you had a good day today.


----------



## Designer (Jun 10, 2013)

Heh,heh.  I've got weights, but right now, my room is not set up.  As good an excuse as I can come up with.


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

Designer said:


> Heh,heh. I've got weights, but right now, my room is not set up. As good an excuse as I can come up with.



aw..well, no time like the present. chop chop! :mrgreen:


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 10, 2013)

cool stuff. i dont dare embarrass myself at the gym with my husband. lol i do my stroller stride workouts a few times a week.


----------



## mishele (Jun 10, 2013)

You go girl!


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> cool stuff. i dont dare embarrass myself at the gym with my husband. lol i do my stroller stride workouts a few times a week.



ooohhh...i bet your hubby being in the military has a KILLER workout! 
stroller workouts are great. i see many in my neighborhood do those. when my kids were little, i didn't think of that. lol 
here's to health, as long as we keep active!


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 10, 2013)

I actually do the kettlebell workout in my living room. It seems to work really well! If it starts to get easy, I just go out and buy the next heavy kettlebell, then it is hard again!

Make sure you let me know what you post some self pics will ya! lol


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

mishele said:


> You go girl!



says the tough mudder chick! :mrgreen:
you rock..seriously. that's no easy feat.
it looks fun, in a torturous kinda way. hehe


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> I actually do the kettlebell workout in my living room. It seems to work really well! If it starts to get easy, I just go out and buy the next heavy kettlebell, then it is hard again!
> 
> Make sure you let me know what you post some self pics will ya! lol



kettlebells are fun. awesome! i use them for trap work. do you do a full body routine with them?


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 10, 2013)

^Well, my full body hurts after a workout, so I'm gonna go with yes.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 10, 2013)

esselle said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > cool stuff. i dont dare embarrass myself at the gym with my husband. lol i do my stroller stride workouts a few times a week.
> ...



its a lot of fun!! FIT4MOM - Largest Fitness Program for Moms


----------



## mishele (Jun 10, 2013)

I did Insanity to get seriously back in shape!! Give it a try!!


----------



## IByte (Jun 10, 2013)

esselle said:


> I started weight lifting a little over two years ago, and really love it. I've been a runner for some time, and needed something 'different.' And I found it. Something about gaining in strength, it's empowering, dare I say. Just wanted to share a little slice of my life, with you all. :sillysmi: And if you lift, I'd love to hear all about it.
> 
> (Took the below pics of the inside of my gym on Saturday, with my cell)
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47339"/>
> ...



(Standing up an applausing) that is what I'm talking about!  Get some iron.  I suggest watching "Pumping Iron".  Best documentary ever!

Lifting the weight is the easy part.  Creating, sticking and maintaining a healthy diet, hardest **** ever.


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> ^Well, my full body hurts after a workout, so I'm gonna go with yes.







frommrstomommy said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy said:
> ...


 it is really pretty amazing how much is out there in terms of workout "plans" ...honestly there is something for everyone. Thx for sharing that. 







mishele said:


> I did Insanity to get seriously back in shape!! Give it a try!!


I've heard of this; I will look into it thanks mishele!




IByte said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > I started weight lifting a little over two years ago, and really love it. I've been a runner for some time, and needed something 'different.' And I found it. Something about gaining in strength, it's empowering, dare I say. Just wanted to share a little slice of my life, with you all. :sillysmi: And if you lift, I'd love to hear all about it.
> ...



Aw you are too kind. :sillysmi: you are so right about the diet aspect! Lifting is fun; it's the diet that can be a challenge! Luckily I like eggs and chicken. :mrgreen: I used to be stricter and working on getting more critical with it. Thx for chiming in tonite. So u lift then I take?


----------



## snowbear (Jun 10, 2013)

I keep hearing that line from Olivia Newton John - "Let me hear your body talk."  Unfortunately, when mine talks it goes "creak," "pop" and "moan."

Back in college (the first go-around, not the last one) I did a lot of lifting - 12 oz. at a time.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 10, 2013)

I use to be in the best shape in my mid 30's. I heavy weight trained for years,did 16 to 20 mile bicycle trips on weekends. I got lazy after my first son was born and stopped all that.Fast forward 15 years later, I can't walk up a flight of stairs with out huffy puffy and my right knee hurts sometimes. Getting old really bites,don't do it find a youth pill before you need diapers.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm a runner myself. Next half marathon this Saturday! I do lift to stay in shape and cross train all the time. I do enjoy the feeling after a good morning workout. I feel ahead of everyone else!


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

snowbear said:


> I keep hearing that line from Olivia Newton John - "Let me hear your body talk."  Unfortunately, when mine talks it goes "creak," "pop" and "moan."
> 
> Back in college (the first go-around, not the last one) I did a lot of lifting - 12 oz. at a time.


 lol @ 12 oz! You're a funny bunch in here. :mrgreen:


DarkShadow said:


> I use to be in the best shape in my mid 30's. I heavy weight trained for years,did 16 to 20 mile bicycle trips on weekends. I got lazy after my first son was born and stopped all that.Fast forward 15 years later, I can't walk up a flight of stairs with out huffy puffy and my right knee hurts sometimes. Getting old really bites,don't do it find a youth pill before you need diapers.


 I laughed out loud for real hahaha!! Yea, really. Well that's just it. Take care of the bodies we were given or...the alternative kinda sucks. :/   You make me laugh!



412 Burgh said:


> I'm a runner myself. Next half marathon this Saturday! I do lift to stay in shape and cross train all the time. I do enjoy the feeling after a good morning workout. I feel ahead of everyone else!


Oh wow, fantastic! I will send you good thoughts and prayers for Saturday! You must create a thread filled with photos of race day.


----------

